# Turkey hunting easy?



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I have found that turkey hunting has came realy easy. I can tag out every year. Today I went out with a freind and we were able to find birds. We had to put on a stalk but he taged a Tom. 
Im not trying to sould like Im braging, Im just wondering if anyone eles feels the same?


----------



## lechwe (Mar 21, 2005)

I can kill a bird most every year also if I want. The difference is that most of mine are stalked or ambushed. I haven't figured out the calling side of it yet and to me that's the real hunt. Really respect those that can have consistent success with calling. Just gotta learn to understand the language and what and when to do it.

Good luck

D


----------



## JOE_RFISHER (Mar 8, 2003)

it's not about how good or even how lucky you are, it's about knowing where to go and more importantly where you can get on some birds . . . that's the true secret to a turkey hunter's success


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

A couple of my friend's and I were starting to feel the same way a few years ago....this is when we decided to ONLY hunt birds with archery equipment. Hunting turkeys with a bow puts a whole new twist on things, and is MUCH more exciting and challenging than shotgun hunting to me. Everything has to be just right and that bird has to be CLOSE, which also adds a new challenge to the game. So if you feel like taking your turkey hunting to the next level, I would definitely recommend going after them with a bow....it's a great rush and sense of accomplishment when everything comes together.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

LOLOL Famous last words.............


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Don't worry, you're luck will change soon, now that you've jinxed yourself. Right boys.  I remember once I said "I've been lucky, I've never hit a deer with a car", three weeks later on my way to my spring turkey hunt, I met an 80lb yearling with my blazer, two more have followed the same fate. But in all seriousness, it all depends on the situation, time of the year, and your location. Lots of variable can go into whether or not you've got an easy or a hard hunt. Pressured/henned up toms will definately test your abilities..... I'd wager a lot people still hunting will say late season toms aren't pushovers. They've seen it and heard it all by now. WHatever you're doing though keep it up.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

sometimes it seems easy other times i feel like i dont have a clue.....all depends on the situation........


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Thunderhead said:


> LOLOL Famous last words.............


My thoughts exactly. Turkey hunting is anything but easy.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

Im sitting back just chuckling away.......I knew that this would start something.
I have been lucky to be able to have propertys that I have neen able to pattern the birds very easy every year.,. I learned this do to many years of scouting state land for birds.
Someone said late season Toms are harder? I have never drawn for the first week. I always put in for that last season. I also after I have filled my tag always help my feinds fill theres. So I do have some experiance under me.
Now if I could only figure out the scorable bucks on the properties......


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Having nice property makes things alot easier...now lets try and get the biggest bird on the property...try calling the birds instead...anybody can stalk or sit and wait them out in order to walk by you ...thats boring to me...some guys have THAT property that makes it seem easy...

What size bird have you bagged?


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

This years bird was 22.5 lbs 1.25spurs and a 10.75 inch beard. I woulds think that this is a large Tom........ 
I have only stalked and killed two Toms myself all the rest are calling and being where the birds are going to be.
Please dont get me wrong Im not wanting this to turn into "Im a better hunter than you" post. I an just saying that Turkey hunting has came easy to me.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

..... even I'd have a bird this year.

Oh well, I did clean 27 really nice gills last night.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Well greatprohunter, like Ack said if its so easy than take it to the next level, and go out with archery gear, leave the super turkey chokes, HW turkey loads, and blinds at home. Ive found that hunting Turkeys can be easy also, but sitting in a blind and waiting for a bird to stroll by and cold calling every 10-20 minutes isnt what I call exciting hunting. Very Effective, Yes and its a great way to get someone there first turkey and Kids involved, that is exciting but you can make just about every error there is in a blind and still be ok. 
Shooting 50 yards nowadays with newer loads, range finders, chokes, and guns also takes some of the challenge out, again Im not saying its wrong because I hunt with a few guys that update there gear yearly whether the have to or not. I swear that if there were loads out there that had 100 yard capabilities and were 15 bucks apiece than people would buy themSeeing a bird toasted at 40 yards and drop as they were shot at 20 is impressive, but you have to wonder what if that wasnt available how many would think its easy. 
Stalking turkeys can be tougher than it sounds, depending on your cover and the conditions, I have taken a few birds this was and I find it to be fun and challenging to see if you can out-smart there eyes, not an easy task. 
It just may be me, but I find it immature to say something like, this is just too easy for me; I dont care how good of property you have, its bragging making that comment. I know many a good hunters and fisherman and I can say I havent heard any of them come off and say, gee this trout fishing is to easy, or man deer hunting is just to easy. It is what it is, the hunter makes the hunt and yes it may be easier because of what they have or earned, but what does that really mean when someone says that? 
I have a 16 year old nephew thats been a successful turkey hunter, make his own slate and wooden peg by hand this past year to call turkeys in. He didnt shot one this year while using it but I feel its only a matter of time before he does, and told him to stick with it He was pretty bummed that he didnt get one going and couldnt seal the deal this year, I wonder what hell think when he reads this post  turkey hunting easy? 
Im not sure of the statistics but Im sure 50% or better of the turkey tags in this state go un-filled and again Im sure there a few on this forum that hunted there butts of and came up empty, only to see the greatprohunter proclaim how easy turkey hunting is.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

mechanical head said:


> Well greatprohunter, like Ack said if its so easy than take it to the next level, and go out with archery gear, leave the super turkey chokes, HW turkey loads, and blinds at home. Ive found that hunting Turkeys can be easy also, but sitting in a blind and waiting for a bird to stroll by and cold calling every 10-20 minutes isnt what I call exciting hunting. Very Effective, Yes and its a great way to get someone there first turkey and Kids involved, that is exciting but you can make just about every error there is in a blind and still be ok.
> Shooting 50 yards nowadays with newer loads, range finders, chokes, and guns also takes some of the challenge out, again Im not saying its wrong because I hunt with a few guys that update there gear yearly whether the have to or not. I swear that if there were loads out there that had 100 yard capabilities and were 15 bucks apiece than people would buy themSeeing a bird toasted at 40 yards and drop as they were shot at 20 is impressive, but you have to wonder what if that wasnt available how many would think its easy.
> Stalking turkeys can be tougher than it sounds, depending on your cover and the conditions, I have taken a few birds this was and I find it to be fun and challenging to see if you can out-smart there eyes, not an easy task.
> It just may be me, but I find it immature to say something like, this is just too easy for me; I dont care how good of property you have, its bragging making that comment. I know many a good hunters and fisherman and I can say I havent heard any of them come off and say, gee this trout fishing is to easy, or man deer hunting is just to easy. It is what it is, the hunter makes the hunt and yes it may be easier because of what they have or earned, but what does that really mean when someone says that?
> ...



Amen.
Thank You.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Well said Mechanical Head.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Here is a third "WELL SAID" to mechanical heads post!!!

One on one with a call and a turkey is what it is all about to me.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree Turkey hunting is not a tough game. Maybe to many birds? 
Maybe not enough hunting pressure? It just is easier than peopel make it out to be. I do not use all fancy gear an old call from my Primos days and basic 1 1/4 loads. I did not hunt this year because it is such a short day in field. 
Will we ever be able to just buy a tag and not apply for "hunts"?
jimmy


----------



## fowltrievers (May 19, 2007)

I tease my husband that turkey hunting is easy. And well it is in some ways. I'd much rather go sit by a tree in the spring at 40-50degrees than standing in the 4-5ft of freezing icy water for hrs. waiting and hoping I can call a duck in. Don't get me wrong I love both but man are spring mornings great. I've been out 3 times 1 stalk, 1 my husband called in and scouted, 1 I called in.this bird really liked my sound and heard it a long way away. But I spent all year practicing my shooting, calling, and decoying. I spent many hrs watching these birds and learning to think like them. I guess in the long run it was just my patience. I don't take little gobblers. Just like I wont take a spike or button buck. My husband hunted many hrs in the early season and took the first bird he had a shot at. not that that was bad but now he has to deal with my bragging and I believe the bird I shot was not far behind his when he shot. lol just proves women have more patience. Good turkey hunters are in it for the entire hunt though. And that is why we all enjoy it so much.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

jimmy johans said:


> Will we ever be able to just buy a tag and not apply for "hunts"?
> jimmy


I hope not. Lets keep things the way they are. And the quality in the hunt.

I always buy my tag otc in January. You don't have to apply for hunts to get a tag.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

mechanical head said:


> Well greatprohunter, like Ack said if it&#8217;s so easy than take it to the next level, and go out with archery gear, leave the super turkey chokes, HW turkey loads, and blinds at home. I&#8217;ve found that hunting Turkeys can be easy also, but sitting in a blind and waiting for a bird to stroll by and cold calling every 10-20 minutes isn&#8217;t what I call exciting hunting. Very Effective, Yes and it&#8217;s a great way to get someone there first turkey and Kids involved, that is exciting but you can make just about every error there is in a blind and still be ok.
> Shooting 50 yards nowadays with newer loads, range finders, chokes, and guns also takes some of the challenge out, again I&#8217;m not saying it&#8217;s wrong because I hunt with a few guys that update there gear yearly whether the have to or not. I swear that if there were loads out there that had 100 yard capabilities and were 15 bucks apiece than people would buy them&#8230;Seeing a bird toasted at 40 yards and drop as they were shot at 20 is impressive, but you have to wonder what if that wasn&#8217;t available how many would think it&#8217;s easy.
> Stalking turkeys can be tougher than it sounds, depending on your cover and the conditions, I have taken a few birds this was and I find it to be fun and challenging to see if you can out-smart there eye&#8217;s, not an easy task.
> It just may be me, but I find it immature to say something like, this is just too easy for me; I don&#8217;t care how good of property you have, its bragging making that comment. I know many a good hunters and fisherman and I can say I haven&#8217;t heard any of them come off and say, gee this trout fishing is to easy, or man deer hunting is just to easy. It is what it is, the hunter makes the hunt and yes it may be easier because of what they have or earned, but what does that really mean when someone says that?
> ...


 Mr mechanical head . You took this the way I didnt want this post to be,Im not trying to bash or brag in any way!!!!! Im only stating that Turkey hunting came easy for me. I do my home work and scout! 
As for the next level, You bet next year I will take my turkey with a bow. Just to let you know I only use the factory choke tube that came with my SBEII! Yes can afford all the new gadgits but choose not too. I also have NEVER taken a Turkey from a blinds, Yes I do use a remmington turkey load that patterned well in my gun. Range finder I dont even own one or have the need to want one. 
I can call birds and shoot them at close range, Less than 30 yards this year.
Im not the type to start any problems . I take it that you didnt read my reply on line #11 that states



"Please dont get me wrong Im not wanting this to turn into "Im a better hunter than you" post. I an just saying that Turkey hunting has came easy to me."

Im sure that there been something in your life that came easy to you that others just couldnt catch on! Maybe you post what came easy to you so that we can bash you.


----------

